# faces in stuff



## ferny (May 6, 2006)

Well, the rock looks happy. :mrgreen:


----------



## JohnMF (May 6, 2006)

good idea. i will have to start rumaging through me pics!


----------



## Kevin D Burns (May 24, 2006)

Faces "in stuff" I get it, was not sure of what the theme meant.


----------



## spako (May 24, 2006)

can you see the cows head?
It's growing grass out of it's nose


----------



## Arch (May 24, 2006)

^^good one spako, well spotted :thumbup:


----------



## ShootHoops (May 24, 2006)

> Well, the rock looks happy. :mrgreen:


 
Hilarious!



> can you see the cows head?
> It's growing grass out of it's nose


 
That's so awesome lol.


----------



## Compaq (Nov 1, 2011)

Icicle 2 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr





IMG_0422_edited-1 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr


Cool theme


----------



## dots (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## dots (Nov 1, 2011)

More _abstract_  but i get a face vibe from this


----------



## Achaicus (Aug 30, 2013)

Cropped down from a full aquarium shot.


----------



## shyanni (Sep 28, 2013)

This image has not been manipulated at all, except to desaturate the surrounding flames to make the figure stand out.


Flames are amazing, elegant and eerily graphic. Below are four images of the same log as it burned. In some the log shows at a different angle, but it is still the same log. Then the four following profiles are the same four images rotated 90 degrees -- again, no manipulation, just what the flames created. (Except I added an ear to the Elf profile, a fragment from another flame image.)





European man


Viking


Elf


Middle Aged Man


----------

